# Allison Transmission



## ladoublet (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm a new member and trying to reach AllisonMan.

I have a 1994 Allegro Bay Pusher with an AT542 Allison transmission. I have to put the unit in N (neutral) to start it. In P (park) it appears to be in R (reverse) with the brakes on. Is this normal or is the unit out of adjustment?


----------



## LEN (Dec 7, 2013)

Not Allisonman here but if it is key pad driven I have never seen a P for park. There are only 3 letters R=reverse N=neutral and D=drive. And they start in N.
On the cable driven models they have RND321 RND4321 depending on the # on gears and still no P as in Park.

LEN


----------



## dbarton291 (Dec 11, 2013)

There was an AT542N model.  This model had a second neutral to accommodate a vehicle manufacturer supplied parking brake. The selector on the AT542N was labeled PRND321. Most AT542s that were made were not the N model and the selector, as Len said was labeled RND321.  In any case you either have the wrong selector on the transmission, or the selector needs to be adjusted.


----------

